# [Game][BETA TESTERS NEEDED] Save the LongCat! - You're a meme, "tilting" away from blobs.



## whatiznt (Jun 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Welcome to...​
*







*​
This is save the longcat! A simple little game about... saving longcat (obviously)! Oh and congrats! If you've downloaded this game, you are a beta tester (WOO, YAY, GO YOU!) which means... *Please give lots of feedback!*

*The objective: *



> Save the longcat by avoiding blobs! Simple as that.


*Instructions: *



> No worries, already in the game!


*Bugs:*



> High-scores are a bit messed up. Working on the way they're stored.


*Soon to be added:*


> New characters/enemies.
> New levels.
> Better interface.
> *You tell me!*


Remember, *this is beta. You should expect problems.* I'm mainly looking for feedback first.

*Install instructions:*


> Make sure you have "Unknown Sources" checked. Download it (the apk file). If it was downloaded from the computer, move it to the SD card. Open the Apk (either through a file manager, or from your actual downloads via phone). Install.


DOWNLOAD HERE

*Screenshots bellow.*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a random question, but did you write it all from scratch using the Android SDK directly or did you use a game framework? Looking at the images (based on things like the status bar showing and the button style), I am guessing the former over the later, but still curious.

Interesting idea though. Keep working on it


----------



## whatiznt (Jun 24, 2012)

I built it in a pre-built "platform". Not android SDK, app inventor. There is a way to remove the status bar, I just haven't exactly gotten around to it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

whatiznt said:


> I built it in a pre-built "platform". Not android SDK, app inventor. There is a way to remove the status bar, I just haven't exactly gotten around to it.


Ah, just curious. Thanks for the quick reply 

I'm always impressed though by anyone that creates something and shares it.

Does App Inventor have OpenGL support built in? I never really looked at it. You probably won't need it anytime soon for things, but eventually it might help you on some older devices that could lag a bit.


----------



## whatiznt (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure! Haven't really looked at that! I hope so, because on XDA, it seems a few people are having lag issues....


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

whatiznt said:


> Not sure! Haven't really looked at that! I hope so, because on XDA, it seems a few people are having lag issues....


Probably from hitting a limit on what the CPU can handle. I would find out if it can eventually. I know app inventor wasn't exactly made for anything like games I don't think so it may not have support. See if it has support for at least OpenGL ES 1.0 or 1.1. They may also refer to it as something like hardware rendering.


----------



## whatiznt (Jun 24, 2012)

yarly said:


> Probably from hitting a limit on what the CPU can handle. I would find out if it can eventually. I know app inventor wasn't exactly made for anything like games I don't think so it may not have support. See if it has support for at least OpenGL ES 1.0 or 1.1. They may also refer to it as something like hardware rendering.


Alright! I will look into that! That's I hope it does.


----------

